
Facebook Says Bug Opened Access to Private Photos - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/14/technology/facebook-bug-private-photos.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772)

350+ points

